# مجال ال gsm



## محمد حلمى احمد (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ياجماعة كنت شغال فى مجال الشبكات والفويب وحابب اشتغل gsmلانى انا بحب المجال ده اكتر انا خريج 2008 يعنى مش كبير قوى وانا عاوز ادخل مجال الgsm .فاريت لو حد يعرف اسماء الشركات التى تعمل فى هذا المجال واميلاتها ولو صاحب شركة حابب يعلمنى واكمل معاه انا موجود (ياريت الشركات اللى ليها فروع فى الصعيد).

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حلمى احمد (11 يونيو 2010)

فين الردود ياجماعة والنصائح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abdelsattar.hashis (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم .... اولا يا أخ محمد كل الشركات اللى بتشتغل فى مجال الـ GSM فى مصر فى القاهره ولا يكون لها اى فروع و تنقسم الشركات الى :
operator (vodafon,mobinil,etsalat
vendor(nokia,ericsson,alcatel,hauwei
subcontractor(mobiserv,alkan,galxtel,mobitel وغيرها من الشركات و بنسبه 90% تتمركز هذه الشركات فى المعادى و لمعرفه العناوين اكتب على البحث اسم الشركه وسوف تحصل على كل البيانات المطلوبه ان شاء الله ....


----------

